# ATI 3870 or 4670?



## Forevermore1337

I am looking to purchase a new graphics card.  I was going to buy this ATI 3870 512-mb card: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102719
But i came across this card:  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121274
What is the difference, if any?  Which one should i go with, or is there another that's better in this price range (please, no Nvidia, i've only had bad luck with them).
Thanks.


----------



## jimkonow

the 3870, most definitely.
its got GDDR4 as opposed to the 4670's GDDR3, and besides, the 3870 is 256-bit, whereas the 4670 is 128-bit.


----------



## Machin3

jimkonow said:


> the 3870, most definitely.
> its got GDDR4 as opposed to the 4670's GDDR3, and besides, the 3870 is 256-bit, whereas the 4670 is 128-bit.



I would go with the 3870 also, much better


----------



## mr_choung

or the 4850, just my .02

choung


----------



## Forevermore1337

Thanks.  What i needed to know.


----------



## ETSA

http://techreport.com/articles.x/15559/1

http://www.driverheaven.net/reviews.php?reviewid=632&pageid=1

Some reviews of the 4670, figured I would let you decide.


----------



## maroon1

Based on the reviews ETSA posted, the HD4670 is worse than 9600GT which is equivalent to HD3870 in performance 

So, yea the HD4670 is worse than HD3870


----------



## daisymtc

It depends what you are use it for.
For purely gaming, 3870 is better.
However, 4670 support audio through HDMI, so when use PC as HTPC with occasional gaming, 4670 is a better option


----------



## gn0137exe

mr_choung said:


> or the 4850, just my .02
> 
> choung



4850 is the best~


----------

